# Questions about teamhacksung's ICS port.......



## haoleflip719 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello! I know there is a discussion thread for this port, but I'm not going to post my questions on page 200 of that thread so that they will never be seen. Also, I tried searching for answers in this thread using the search function and there was literally no helpful results.

First of all, I have a Verizon Fascinate that is fully flashed to Cricket. I've had no problems with my 3G data or MMS on any other ROM, so I was just wondering why it shows a "3G" icon and bars on the notification bar, but when I try to load a webpage or anything else it tells me there is no active data connection and then my 3G symbol disappears? How do I stabilize my 3G data with this ROM? My WiFi works just fine and I'm able to connect at work and home for now, but I just don't have 3G data for when I'm not at either of these 2 places.

Also, I think it might be the flash itself so I want to check the settings in the phone through CDMA WS, but I can't get the phone to show "Serial Port" in the device manager. I have USB debugging checked (where is unknown sources in this phone?) and it'll only show ADB interface, but the actual serial port won't show. I have all the proper Samsung Kies and new samsung drivers and the Nexus driver link on the thread is not working. I don't know what else to do!

Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Derp wrong forum

There are plenty of people that have done this and posted their findings. You basically just install some additional files in /system/etc/ppp. Have another search around.

I say search because I have no links nor further details...I know the above from....browsing the forums

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## haoleflip719 (Feb 16, 2012)

When you say "search" I'm thinking you mean use the Search feature. Well here's what I've found using this feature:

Searched for keyword "3G" = No Results Found. No posts made by anyone saying the word "3G" which is weird if I'm not the only one with this problem.....

Searched for keywords "Serial Port" = No Results found.

Searched for keyword "Port" = Random posts about porting friends to contacts from facebook, "Thanks for the port, installing now", something about 4 port audio connector, but nothing about the serial port and/or how to get it to show to connect to CDMA WS.

Searched for keywords "Stabilize 3G" = No Results found.

Searched for keyword "CDMA" = No Results found.

Searched for keyword "data" = A bunch of results found with people having the same problem, but no one answering them telling them how to fix it.

Sorry to be an annoying noob jt, but you tell me to search the forums and I already have. I've tried to tons of keywords and even tried google. I don't know what else to do besides read every single post on this forum (which there are literally thousands and it would take forever) I'm not saying write me a step by step guide on how to fix this, I just want to at least be pointed to the right thread(s) and/or post(s).


----------



## Volones (Dec 5, 2011)

I had the same problem this weekend, and resolved it by calling tech support. They did a "master reset" on their end, and my phone holds a 3G data signal again. I don't remember what this "master reset" consists of, and the tech wouldn't tell me anything about it, but it sure did the trick.


----------



## haoleflip719 (Feb 16, 2012)

Volones said:


> I had the same problem this weekend, and resolved it by calling tech support. They did a "master reset" on their end, and my phone holds a 3G data signal again. I don't remember what this "master reset" consists of, and the tech wouldn't tell me anything about it, but it sure did the trick.


Thanks for the answer.....except I'm on Cricket so I can't call Verizon support.


----------



## Tardeaux (Sep 2, 2011)

Cricket should be able to do the same thing, I ran into a similar problem with my Mesmerize, with the added advantage of being a technician for uscc.

The solution would be to call their tech support and ask them to reset your line in AAA ("triple-a"). This is the system that handles data access control and DMU keys.

If the tech does not have access to reset AAA directly, they could likely get the same result by removing and readding your data plan.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a shot in the dark, but maybe you need to try flashing the 3g/mms fix for the mez version of gummy ics . This sounds like the exact same problem. We were having. Check with them first though to make sure it is okay to flash it over that unless you are okay on your own.

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## darkmage1991 (Nov 10, 2011)

flash this

http://www.mediafire.com/?z0bbav7l9paxtsz


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like a case of the need new data keys issue or you need to change your PPP.

Also, imagine what would happen if everybody (or realistically just a lot more people instead) posted their problems with readily available answers in the developer's forum? Sounds like it wouldn't really be much of a forum for developers and more for customer support. A lot of people have been rude to you. Rightly so or not, you might not understand their reasons. So I'll explain it. Your answers are in fact available on this forum, and others as well! I know b/c I spent less than 1:30 minutes searching for the answer. So what are their reasons again? They think either you're lazy, dumb, or both. Now you know and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Kickintenor (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah man. No disrespect, but if nothing else, you don't have the right to post this in the developer section. Post things where they should go. one last quick note- don't ever insult jt. He's the biggest reason your phone isn't a paperweight.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kickintenor said:


> don't ever insult jt. He's the biggest reason your phone isn't a paperweight.
> +2 cuz +1 isnt enuff
> 
> Sent from my dining room


----------



## tlogank (Feb 8, 2012)

Kickintenor said:


> Yeah man. No disrespect, but if nothing else, you don't have the right to post this in the developer section. Post things where they should go. one last quick note- don't ever insult jt. He's the biggest reason your phone isn't a paperweight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Don't be pompous, he didn't disrespect JT at all, he just posted a response to his response showing he had already searched and came up with nothing...and JT is a great developer, but not a sacred god.


----------

